
40 hours in a workweek is enough for a developer - sanat
https://medium.com/@jsrn/40-hours-is-enough-86d7166911ea
======
a3n
> If you’re an employer and you’re trying to get every last drop of
> productivity out of your developers, ...

Running people without sufficient rest is like running a car without
sufficient engine oil.

